

Setting up Vim as your Go IDE - cridenour
https://gist.github.com/cridenour/74e7635275331d5afa6b

======
cnbuff410
vim-go([https://github.com/fatih/vim-go](https://github.com/fatih/vim-go))
takes care of a lot of things for you already.

~~~
cridenour
Yup! Definitely a huge part of the go specific part of my setup. This just
helps tie all the pieces together.

